# Blue British Shorthair Has Rusty/Brown Discoloration - Why?



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 5mo old blue British Shorthair male who has strange discoloration on the side of his front paws and now I have noticed the same thing on his cheeks. Please see the photos below. I do not have his breeding papers yet as he not yet neutered. I was hoping perhaps someone has encountered the same thing and has more information on why it's happening?

I know the blue coat is a diluted black, and black coats are prone to having those rusty patches appear when a cat doesn't have enough Tyrosine in their diet. I saw studies that concluded that once you add Tyrosine into the cats diet the rusty/brown patches go away and the black is restored. Would the same logic be applied to by BSH blue?

Thank you for all and any help.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Your boy actually looks a lovely colour. Since the discolouration is on the side of his paws where he grooms his face, could it be a stain from his food or possibly because he is teething? Have you checked inside his mouth?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful boy <3. I see what you mean. Don’t know what it could be though, sorry I’m not any help but couldn’t pass without saying how lush he is xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The discolouration is quite normal, I've seen it in a few young blues. Does he like to bask in the sun? Some feline saliva can cause what's called tarnishing, where the sun bleaches the fur. As it's on his paws and cheeks, one can assume he's getting the saliva on his face from his paws, lying in the sun, and his fur is being bleached. They generally do grow out of it, although if you're concerned then of course visit your vet.


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Your boy actually looks a lovely colour. Since the discolouration is on the side of his paws where he grooms his face, could it be a stain from his food or possibly because he is teething? Have you checked inside his mouth?


Thank you for your quick response. I just checked the inside of his mouth - all looks normal. How do I check for teething? Would his gums be red and swollen? Coat color can be affected by teething?


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> The discolouration is quite normal, I've seen it in a few young blues. Does he like to bask in the sun? Some feline saliva can cause what's called tarnishing, where the sun bleaches the fur. As it's on his paws and cheeks, one can assume he's getting the saliva on his face from his paws, lying in the sun, and his fur is being bleached. They generally do grow out of it, although if you're concerned then of course visit your vet.


I appreciate the help. So this is just a normal BSH kitten phase? We live in Arizona, a very sunny state in the USA, but he is an indoor cat and the only sun exposure he gets is when he sits on the window sill looking out. If you have seen this in other BSH cats, I don't think a vet appointment is necessary - additionally, the vet clinics I have visited here in Arizona are ignorant when it comes to British Shorthairs so the vets haven't been helpful at all.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

victoria_220 said:


> I appreciate the help. So this is just a normal BSH kitten phase? We live in Arizona, a very sunny state in the USA, but he is an indoor cat and the only sun exposure he gets is when he sits on the window sill looking out. If you have seen this in other BSH cats, I don't think a vet appointment is necessary - additionally, the vet clinics I have visited here in Arizona are ignorant when it comes to British Shorthairs so the vets haven't been helpful at all.


I've seen it in British and Maine Coons, even sitting on the windowsill can cause the bleaching and I understand Arizona rays are quite strong in terms of UV


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you asked your breeder?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's perfectly normal. In thirty years of owning, breeding and showing BSH (mostly blues) I don't think I have ever seen a blue who doesn't have at least a little tarnishing from time to time 

As others have said, the cause is a combination of saliva from self grooming and sunlight. It will invariably be on the insides of the front paws, the chest and a little on the cheeks. Stud cats in the UK are almost always kept in an outdoor cattery and BSH Blue studs in particular during the summer months can have severe tarnishing.


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

gskinner123 said:


> It's perfectly normal. In thirty years of owning, breeding and showing BSH (mostly blues) I don't think I have ever seen a blue who doesn't have at least a little tarnishing from time to time
> 
> As others have said, the cause is a combination of saliva from self grooming and sunlight. It will invariably be on the insides of the front paws, the chest and a little on the cheeks. Stud cats in the UK are almost always kept in an outdoor cattery and BSH Blue studs in particular during the summer months can have severe tarnishing.


Thank you very much for your response, this makes me feel much better! As someone who breeds and is very familiar with blue BSH, would you be able to help with one more question? My kitten's coat doesn't look as dense/thick/full and fluffy as the pictures of BSH's I find online. I am wondering if it's because he is still just a kitten and at 5months his coat isn't fully in or if it's some other issue? What do you think?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Is your kitten registered?


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Is your kitten registered?


I'll get his papers from the breeder once he is neutered - is that what you mean by registered? I'm new to this, never owned a pet and never had an experience with a breeder before. The breeder is registered with TICA and shows a lot of her cats. I found her through TICAs website. Does his coat look strange to you?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Ask your breeder what sort of coat that line tends to have


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

victoria_220 said:


> I'll get his papers from the breeder once he is neutered - is that what you mean by registered? I'm new to this, never owned a pet and never had an experience with a breeder before. The breeder is registered with TICA and shows a lot of her cats. I found her through TICAs website. Does his coat look strange to you?


British are normally flatter faced in my experience.

I agree with @spotty cats, ask for breeder what quality of coats are in his lines, to give you an indication of what his is going to be like.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> British are normally flatter faced in my experience.


His ears look a little too pointy as well.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> His ears look a little too pointy as well.


I agree


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My (mainly) white cat always looks to have slightly beige legs; sure it can only be where she washes her mouth after eating. He's a beautiful cat anyway!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Coats vary SO much with BSH in terms of not only length but quality and texture... so you will see anything from very short, crisp and dense/plush through to slightly longer, soft, flat/lacking undercoat. There are in fact very few BSH on the show bench who have a truly wonderful coat which matches the Standard of Points to the letter so I wouldn't "worry" about your boy's coat. They do tend to thicken up and become more even looking as they grow out of kittenhood.


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

@Rufus15 @MilleD 
You don't think he is a BSH? When I got him I asked the breeder about his face and she said that he will "round off" as he gets older and that this is just the adolescent phase of kitten hood.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't say I've ever seen a BSH "round off" I have to say. But BSH in America aren't always the best type.


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

@Rufus15

Yea I had such a hard time finding a breeder here in the states.. I was certain the one I bought from was legit- found her on the TICA website. Guess not. Her prices sure were "real deal" though! Here is her site:http://www.catskingdomusa.com/kittens/

In your opinion do the kittens look a bit "off" just like mine?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It appears some of the adults are better than others in general. Some appear to be typical of BSH, others seem to be quite long snouted. This is then reflected in the kittens. I think the only way you will know is if you neuter and get the TICA registration card.


----------



## victoria_220 (Dec 16, 2017)

@Rufus15

I really appreciate all your advise and help! As a new kitten owner it's so hard finding expert information. If you don't mind, may I send you his registration papers once I have them so you could take a look?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

victoria_220 said:


> @Rufus15
> 
> I really appreciate all your advise and help! As a new kitten owner it's so hard finding expert information. If you don't mind, may I send you his registration papers once I have them so you could take a look?


Yes of course, happy to help where I can


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

One never knows but looking at the breeder's web site, I do not think there would prove to be anything untoward about your kitten's breeding. The cats' details on the site include copies of their certified pedigrees and a number of the cats are either directly imported from Europe or are from European breed lines; that doesn't come at all cheap when you are in the US. I know that isn't necessarily a guarantee of a properly bred and registered pedigree kitten but it does, usually, indicate such.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think these posts re kitten not being to type are actually a bit thoughtless and unnecessarily hurtful. This lady bought her BSH as a pet, not a show cat from what I can tell. This means he isn't going to meet show standards and is going to have faults. Does it matter if his ears are too pointy or his face isn't flat enough? No, cuz he's a pet, and was sold as a pet maybe because of these xact features, which meant he couldn't be shown. He's also an an awkward stage of kittenhood where even the most beautiful of swans as an adult can look like the ugliest duckling you ever did see, and you berate yourself daily on why you ever kept the bloody cat as a show prospect in the first place! But all cimes right in the end, and with time, his ears may appear less pointy, and his cheeks will broaden, giving the impression of a flatter face. To the OP, enjoy your pet for what he is, a beautiful BSH who is well loved.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with Carly. Personally I wouldn't think the kitten is a moggie, and as I'm not a show owner, judge or breeder of BSH I'm not qualified to comment on it's apparent quality.

I also found the breeder's website interesting as I see they are breeding cinnamon & fawn, and the prices in the USA are eye-watering for all breeds by our standards.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I echo the sentiment above. He is not a perfect example but most aren't, even some of those that are seen on the show bench... But he is a nice looking (certainly BSH) kitten who looks like he is going to be a good size when mature; he just has a lot of filling out to do which isn't terribly uncommon with many British from some breed lines. I wish I could lay hands on a few photos of a friend's three year old stud - at six months I would bet some here would have doubted he was a pedigree cat. He is now the most wonderful looking boy and the epitome of all you would want to see.


----------



## Royalty (Feb 9, 2017)

victoria_220 said:


> @Rufus15
> 
> I really appreciate all your advise and help! As a new kitten owner it's so hard finding expert information. If you don't mind, may I send you his registration papers once I have them so you could take a look?


I think your bsh cat is a beauty please post some pics of him


----------

